

Ask HN: Resources for learning HTML - gruseom

Someone I know wants to learn HTML. What are the best introductory resources to recommend to her? Either books or online are fine.
======
shubhamharnal
<http://dev.opera.com/articles/wsc/>

This is an interesting take on learning things right the first time around
(the historyof HTML has been riddled with right and wrong ways to do things).

Since HTML alone doesn't suffice anymore, "Head First HTML, XHTML and CSS" is
a pretty good place to get started.

Good Luck!

~~~
dxjones
Thanks for this link. There seem to be quite a few useful articles there.

------
rimantas
<http://htmldog.com/> wasn't bad as far as I remember. Be careful with the
books, do not pick "old-style" one, which pays no attention to web standards
and semantics. I'd recommend "Web Standards Solutions: The Markup and Style
Handbook" by Dan Cederholm
(<http://astore.amazon.com/simplebits-20/detail/1590593812>). Not exactly
introductory, but worth reading.

------
coglethorpe
I often end up at <http://www.w3schools.com/> They have some pretty
straighforward examples to get you started.

------
keefe
I think w3schools is the best starting point as well. However, if you are
pretty new at this stuff I'd suggest you also take the time out (if you have
not done this already) to get your basic computer knowledge with something
like : [http://www.academicearth.org/courses/introduction-to-
compute...](http://www.academicearth.org/courses/introduction-to-computer-
science-i)

------
grahamr
I highly recommend O'Reilly's Head First HTML with CSS & XHTML.

It's written for learning instead of reference, and focuses on modern best
practices. It anticipates and answers most questions a beginner might have.

<http://headfirstlabs.com/books/hfhtml/>

